# More to ID



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

No flowers to be photographed.

#1
















#2


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

1) mouse-ear chickweed
2) Ludwigia palustris


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Ludwigia palustris looks ok in the aquarium. There are better looking Ludwigia. I wouldn't plant a lot of them.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. Gerald and mistergreen.


----------

